# Blog



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Our Spanish Trip.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Updated today.


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks - your blog is fascinating. Will continue to follow - hope to do some touring in Europe next year.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Never on a Sunday.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Monday 16th, The Road to Hell. (to be continued)


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

It's rain Jim but not as we know it.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

It's rain Jim, exactly as we know it.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Pink Flamingos.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Red red robins


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

The day of the stray puppy.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Another fine day.


----------



## Fermenter (Sep 3, 2012)

Following your blog with interest. What sort of temperatures are you getting there?


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Sounds like your'e enjoying a great trip. We will be covering similar ground in a few months so very interested to read of your cycling/walking especially sierra espuna. I think I'll try and get a map of the area as it seems there's plenty of scope from Camperstop Totana.
We have stayed at El Berro in the past but will be nice (and cheaper) to try Totana this time.

Keep up the good work.
Steve.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Hi Fermenter, The temperature this morning at 8am (CET) was 2.5 C rising to 12 C at noon. Yesterday was around zero first thing but about 14/15 in the afternoon. But although the air temperature can be cool, if the sun is out it feels pleasantly warm, enough that our German neighbour feels comfortable in his shorts.

When we set off on our ride up the canal yesterday at 9 am we had on 3 layers, a neck buff and thick gloves as well as neoprene shoe covers. It was fine and got warmer as we went.

Steve, there's a good map of the Sierra Espuna here: Map

Cloudy today!! Nevermind, went to Aldi and the market again to stock up.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Mapping: I use Satmap, which is a robust gps device and can be operated while wearing gloves. It's a bit pricey and so is the mapping. I also use Viewranger on a smart phone.

In many ways this is much easier to use: the screen is bigger, the touch screen is much quicker than the joystick on the Satmap and you can buy smaller areas of map which are a lot cheaper. A smart phone is no use with gloves and is less suited to wet weather or serious route-finding.

Another plus for Viewranger is the online route planning which is very user friendly and once you've bought the IGN map you get it on your computer, rather than Open Street Map which isn't much use for mountain areas. Also, and I don't know why this is, the Viewranger 1:25k mapping is much clearer than the Satmap version, even though they should be the same map.

You can get some of the local Espuna routes here:Sierra Espuna These are in Spanish, but you can download gpx files. You can also get a file in English from the tourist office in Alhama:Oficina Turismo <[email protected]>


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Night of the long sporrans.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Eat your heart out Spiderman.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Raining cats and frogs.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Las Mil Curvas and 23 deg.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Moufflon send the dog wild.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Cafe Cortado.

Our Spanish Trip


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Pride before a fall and nearly too much excitement for one day.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Las Almendras not in bloom yet. I think we'll miss the flowering.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Senderista y Paella!!


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Rain, Oh no, nothing to do, time to move on.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Conclusion.

And thanks for reading.


----------

